# Am I forgetting anything?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Second in importance to your dog... *insert smiley here* your camera!


And people snacks. And a map if it's an unfamiliar location.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh ya, that would be kinda important, thanks!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rain Suit or poncho

Basic grooming tools (brush, comb, scissors)

Show Sheen

Umbrella and stand

Tie out

Camera

Ice chest for refreshments

Sunscreen

Bug spray


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Laura,
Denman is known to have Lymes disease. Please take bug spray.
Mr Otis Spunkmeyer (LEE) got Lymes while at a Field Trial there.
Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! I have K9 Advantix for Dooley as well as diatomaceous earth powder. For me I am spraying Permenon on my clothes and 30% Deet for me. I plan on going through Dooley with a fine tooth comb, literally. Ticks are one of God's creatures I could do without.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hand wipes. I am learning very quickly that you don't want to be out in the field without 'em for when lunch comes around.....


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Underwear and socks are always handy! 

EvanG


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Towels or Shammys to dry off the dog after water work?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks ALL! I found I did forget a few things. (Evan, the underware and socks will not be forgotten).

Swampcollie, Show Sheen? Is this to make burrs come out easier?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Thanks ALL! I found I did forget a few things. (Evan, the underware and socks will not be forgotten).
> 
> Swampcollie, Show Sheen? Is this to make burrs come out easier?


Yep! It helps quite a bit if you spray and comb them before you start. They clean up much easier.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll have to get some of that then, I had to comb out about a hundred burrs from Conner today. I only found 2 on Flip, funny how different their coats are.


----------



## PaulKartes (Jul 7, 2009)

Sunscreen and a Hat are big. Also bring twice as much water for you and the dogs than you think you will need. You will go thru it all.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Just remember to breath and have fun!!


----------

